# Will he make a working goat



## ChickensandGoats (Sep 18, 2014)

this is my 7 yr old Nubian wether named ted do y'all think he will make a good cart goat he weighs about 150 lbs thanks Garrett


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know anything about carting, but wow, he is handsome!


----------



## ChickensandGoats (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks I raised him from a little baby


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

sorry, but nobody can answer that from a picture alone. Working requires an attitude of willingness and cooperation and you alone know if he's interested in learning new things, going out with you, putting his back into a task.

As he's an Anglo Nubian (or cross) chances are rather high that he will be rather lazy than willing to work - statistically speaking.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Many Nubians do make wonderful cart goats. It does take time and patience, of course, but I've seen many that did well. 

I love that there's a ghost swinging on the swing set :lol:


----------



## ChickensandGoats (Sep 18, 2014)

Ok thanks I just need him to pull a cart for hauling feed and hay and he pulls a tire really well but I always give him a treat of alfalfa pellets and sweet feed


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

If your goat is well bonded to you , I think he will probably make a great harness goat. I resent the comment from Sanhestar about Nubians and Nubian crosses. We have been using Nubians for almost twenty years in harness and they make great harness goats! Any goat can be lazy no matter what the breed. If you put time and training into your seven year old , he will probably be a great harness goat. I always say the greatest training tool is patience.


----------



## ChickensandGoats (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you for your comment as I said I am doing some strength training with tires as long as he can haul a few feed sacks that's all I need


----------



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

He is beautiful - I have a 3/4 Nubian wether I will be working with this year. I decided I want a cart goat instead of a pack goat because I simple don't hike that much - but I do enjoy working around the homestead and "Bernie" enjoys 1 on 1 attention so I think this will be the best plan for us.


----------

